# Bio Labs



## DragonRider (Sep 15, 2004)

Check out Bio Lab's sale in The Sources section. Prices are awsome.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 16, 2004)

sales always seem to happen when i have no money..


----------



## BIO (Sep 16, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> sales always seem to happen when i have no money..



I will reserve the sale for you. Email me when ya ready. Take your time. Everyone else I am not sure how long. Maybe prices stay at that for 2 weeks or more.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 16, 2004)

Bump.


----------

